# 2013 KpM-Horses.com cams online



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 6, 2013)

2013 barncam online (We already had one mini and one 1/2 Arab Appaloosa born this year - both fillies! 


Nana is next (our overgrown "mini" mare - aka our Icelandic) she's 340 days today.

http://webcam.kpmcor...:8080/home.html lets you watch one of 4 cameras at a time (change the "Source" pull-down menu)

http://webcam.kpmcor...8080/multi.html lets you watch all 4 cams at the same time!

More mini mares coming up, and a client's palomino pinto gypsy mare coming in this weekend!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome back - thanks for the cam links, everything looking quiet at the moment.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 9, 2013)

Nana has Wax tonight! (no one else is due right away, even if Bug is HUGE!)

This is where 2013 client's foals will be:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200669359685372.2194783.1502187114&type=3

This is Khatalina KpM (Khornerstone KpM x Iza Sedona Sunset) 1/2 Arab/Appaloosa filly! (keeper!)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200631730064655.2194375.1502187114&type=3


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 9, 2013)

This is Nana:











and code she wrote in the stall....


----------



## countrymini (Mar 10, 2013)

Lovely photo of Nana and that cute little tot. Looks like they're both having a ball!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. All is quiet at the mo, Nana is down resting but Bugs cam is black

Karen where is your phone number??


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 10, 2013)

You've had Nana since she was a yearling, haven't you? A while anyway.

Pics of the other new babies? Any silvers?


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2013)

Nana down sternal resting um not sure what time sorry can't find the clock... lol

love the code she left you! we shall soon see if its right


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 11, 2013)

How's Nana doing - looking very quiet at the moment!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 12, 2013)

Nana's been in 1st stage labor since yesterday... it's got to come today to match the date SHE wrote in the stall....





oh, phone number (951) 734-7307 - please ONLY call if you see a mare DOWN in labor and don't see anyone in the stall for more than 10 or 15 minutes.... we have pagers and stuff and it does take a minute or two to get out to the barn... We generally wait until they're down before we run down there!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 13, 2013)

She munching happily right now.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 13, 2013)

I posted this on FB this morning....

People are often frustrated with my answers about mares that are due to foal.
"But the books all say.... how can you not know?" - The thing is, I DO
know. I've been foaling mares (mine and other people's) for over 30
years now. I know the books - I've read most of them. I even went to 2
colleges to take horse science classes, I've studied them all my life,
I've lived with them more than half my life. I *KNOW* that once a mare
"waxes" the foal should arrive within 24-48 hours. I know the signs,
I've used the tests... and it STILL all boils down to waiting. Being
available for the problems that can and do happen. Taking
responsibility for the lives in my care. Bottom line is - the mares
don't read the books!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 13, 2013)

This is Nana's 5th foal (4th for me) - but she's in her 20's now (21 or 22, can't remember off the top of my head) and hasn't been bred for a few years. So it's liable to cook a little longer.... OTOH, she waxed 3 days ago, her milk is nearly opaque and she certainly can't be any LESS due at this point!

Nana is 347 days today


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2013)

Well as long as she has a safe and easy foaling what is a day or 2 of extra watching. We all know that us girls do things just how and when we want





I will continue to watch her at nights for you as it is day here.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 13, 2013)

I only get time to watch the cams occasionally throughout the 24 hours, but I notice that Nana is often in her stall when I check during the daytime. Is this so you can keep her safe when you are not around? Just wondering for two reasons - plenty of exercise is so essential for these pregnant girls, as I'm sure you know, but also wondering if Nana is getting the opportunity to get out and have a good roll, perhaps to get baby shifted into the final position for delivery?

I love the fact that she is a 'senior' lady, these golden oldies do produce some wonderful babies and make such good Mommas too.





Any chance you have a feeling that she might foal tonight - I for one cant wait to see this baby!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 13, 2013)

I've had a feeling she was going to foal for the last 3 nights.... see where it gets me?

Nana's in her stall so people can watch... she gets out to graze and roll and walk around a couple of times a day when we're cleaning her stall. She prefers not to move if given the choice!





Today is hot, so we opened the door to the in and out and she is staying IN on her own!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2013)

I do like those mares who organise themselves to suit their own agenda!! As long as she has outside access then she can please herself - a happy brood mare is a healthy brood mare!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

sun is up so I am signing off


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Night Renee.


Are you sending me to bed in the afternoon Mum??


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 15, 2013)

WOW!! Did I just catch sight of a little baby skipping out through the door of Nana's stable?? Just caught a glimpse of long spindly legs!!

Many Congratulations!!











Tell all - how did it go and do you have a boy or a girl - oh and pics here as soon as you can please.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2013)

Diane I saw her nursing the little one yesterday, so it certainly exists!!

I think we need an update and pictures - just hoping that the lack of news doesn't mean that there is something wrong with one of the other girls?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2013)

I just saw a baby go out the door in Nanas stall too

any updates for us


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

I only saw baby once


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry gang - I was roped into going to horse shows both days this weekend despite being in the middle of a "fibro-crash" and trying to catch up on some sleep!

I finally got frustrated (and it was hot) so I gave Nana a bath.... *poof* baby that night!





BeauNana Muffin! Bay Dun (or "Yellow dun" as the icelandics call it) Arabian/Icelandic FILLY! She's a keeper and the last of the "BeauNana Bunch" - all 4 look exactly the same (although I think Muffin has the prettiest head of the 4!) Ideal future trail horse!

Picture:






Facebook album: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200793211381587.1073741825.1502187114&type=3


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## little lady (Mar 17, 2013)

How sweet is that! Darling.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations she is a real cutie.


----------



## atotton (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful baby girl!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 17, 2013)

Super cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 17, 2013)

So pretty .we finally get to see the mystery girl

congrats


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 17, 2013)

Currently "on cam" - a client's palomino pinto Gypsy mare "Promise" (you will see her owner here doing mane and tail duty - I'm not going to be responsible for THAT!)



She's due in about a month - not much in the bag department as of today.

Also Bug - my teeny little First Knight's Redi or Not daughter... worried about this one - her first foal died in utero and had to be pulled at the clinic. THREE different vets told me she was fine to breed again - baby not too big (it was term), etc... I waited 2 years to do it, but I'm still nervous. If she has trouble with this one she won't be bred again. She's huge and might be starting to bag - she either took before her last breeding date or we're going early.... technically she's due 5/27 but I don't see her going that long - I'll be a nervous wreck if she does!

There are also at least 4 more client's minis coming in this year at some point or another!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations! What a way to finish. She is beautiful, even came out with her hair done


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats! She's so cute.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the update


----------

